# Watercolor Mountainscape



## lmoyer

Recently created a new watercolor painting. Let me know what you guys think


----------



## bbbaldie

Very nice. I'm learning that medium by fits and throes myself. I've learned the technique for making the valleys look misty. Keep up the good work and teach me something!


----------



## Susan Mulno

Nice! Very serene. I like the mood.


----------



## leighann

Looks great!!!:biggrin:

Watercolor is not my friend...maybe one day!!


----------



## lmoyer

Thanks everyone! I really enjoy all the feedback I get here  I'll be sure to keep posting more of my artwork when I can


----------

